

Trust the Algorithms, Not the Data - dsr12
https://medium.com/@ForecastThis/trust-the-algorithms-not-the-data-1e76d3254cb

======
therobot24
Published Nov 2014, however seems to share some similarities with a recently
released journal article:
[http://link.springer.com/article/10.1007%2Fs11263-015-0812-2](http://link.springer.com/article/10.1007%2Fs11263-015-0812-2)

Though the journal paper seems to disagree slightly with this statement:

> Do not force (even by mild assumption) the use of sophisticated algorithms
> and complex models if the data does not support them. Sometimes much simpler
> is much better.

